# Updated pics of my 125g low light tank.



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

Finally got my new crypts in a week ago and some dwarf sag also. They are finally all rooted into the sand now so they don't keep getting kicked up by my reds. I was kinda disappointed when I got my plants, most of my dwarf sag came dead and I had to toss some crypts also. Most of my sag I have replanted from runners from two plants I bought a month or so ago. Anyways here are some pics I took tonight. Enjoy.
E


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

I think it looks pretty darn good and when they grow in thick on the substrate it will be an awesome ground cover.


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words Genin. Your tank is the reason I got the sag so I can get a carpet going.
E


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Looks great, ya, the sag will carpet pretty fast..

I personally would put the tall crypts sort of behind the driftwood in the back ground, and let the sag have the entire front


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

Looks good man

LOL..that dwarf will explode under the right conditions....one of the easiest and coolest looking foreground plants when it carpets


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Looks great, ya, the sag will carpet pretty fast..
> 
> I personally would put the tall crypts sort of behind the driftwood in the back ground, and let the sag have the entire front


I actually just got done doing this. Put all my tall crypts in the back, all my swords on the right side of the tank, and left the middle open for the sag and shorter crypts. Now they have an open sky to the light and should grow a lot faster. Thanks for the idea dippy. I will post some pics one everything gets settled in again.
Thanks
E


----------

